
In the future, we will all be rental serfs - Osiris30
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2016/11/02/2178646/in-the-future-we-will-all-be-rental-serfs/
======
scaryspooky
Cached version for those who want to read without signing up:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9NBfKCM...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9NBfKCMmDvwJ:ftalphaville.ft.com/2016/11/02/2178646/in-
the-future-we-will-all-be-rental-serfs/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

